# Excess milk,



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I freeze excess milk to use in soap making, but what else can I use frozen milk for? Can it be used for cheese or yogurt or does that milk need to be fresh?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't really know about using frozen milk for yogurt and cheese. Because of the way it separates after thawing, I would think it can't be done. I use frozen milk for soap making and feeding bottle-kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I only use frozen milk for cheese making...lol, fresh is used up in cooking and drinking....excess goes in the freezer til I have the time to make cheese.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I might be weird but we drink our frozen milk. it doesnt taste any different and doesnt seperate or anything :shrug: 

I also feed it to poddies


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

. I have not tried the goats milk thawed. I just don't drink milk. Weird huh? :scratch: Most for other things. Good to know I can still make cheese out of it.

Keren, what is a poddie?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

poddie = bottle lamb/kid

I give Whiss back her excess milk - she drinks it and then sneezes milk droplets all over me :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks weevil, yep poddy is a bottle fed anything. 

I've heard about feeding milk back to the does ... is this a common practice? Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I freeze all my extra milk and thaw it for pudding or cooking or for my coffee - I just shake it really well.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

keren said:


> I might be weird but we drink our frozen milk. it doesnt taste any different and doesnt seperate or anything :shrug:
> 
> I also feed it to poddies


what do you do to your milk before you freeze it? I strain it, bag it freeze it, i threw it in the freezer warm last year I am thinking that is why it seperates while thawing I was going to try cooling it first this year. as for the stuff I still have frozen from last year, well I use it in pudding and coffee, I plan on using it to feed back to the kids once they are a few weeks old.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I run it through a tea strainer (though there's usually not much stuff to get out) and just put it straight into plastic 'pop' bottles and it goes straight in the freezer. I've never had a problem with it separating. By putting it in the pop bottles, makes it easier when I'm feeding poddies cos I have teats that just screw onto the top, so all I do is thaw the milk and screw the teat on, and I'm good to go!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have found that the longer it is frozen, the more it separates, and it is always strained and chilled before it goes into the freezer.

I use a stick blender to mix it back together, and through experience, if it is set to thaw at room temp it comes back together very easily. Frozen tastes as good as fresh and we do drink it as well as use it for cheesemaking, yogurt, icecream, fudge and hubbys favorite...chocolate milkshakes and chocolate milk.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh thanks! I am so happy that I can use the frozen milk when I no longer has goats in milk. I don't use it fast enough fresh, but I have a large freezer so that works out well. I am working on my sister too, she is a little shy of goats milk still, but will use it for baking.

And thanks for the new word of the day :greengrin: I always like to increase my vocab


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

my nephews were a little shy of drinking goats milk, what we did was fill up an empty cow's milk bottle with goats milk and put it in the fridge. They never noticed!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

keren said:


> I've heard about feeding milk back to the does ... is this a common practice? Anyone have thoughts on this?


Well it has lots of calcium in it, and nutrients, etc. so IMHO it definitely can't do them any harm. I have heard that if you have a doe with mastitis, feeding her a little of the milk can help her body fight the infection... although I personally think that's gross but I tried it with Will, cause at that stage I was willing to try anything!!! (it didnt work, she still died - but mastitis wasn't her only issue at that stage)

Sometimes if I have a doe soon after kidding and I want to milk her right out to see how much milk she has... I will give her back a good bit of the milk (drinking) to avoid hypocalcaemia.

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks weevil

I'd heard that about mastitis and hypocalcaemia too


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

keren said:


> my nephews were a little shy of drinking goats milk, what we did was fill up an empty cow's milk bottle with goats milk and put it in the fridge. They never noticed!


She has tasted it, but she has an issue with the amount of fat in it. Nobody in my family is a light weight. She really wants to use it for baking and may even use it for yogurt so that is a step in the right direction. I admit that I was a little shy too but I love now.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

rebelshope said:


> keren said:
> 
> 
> > my nephews were a little shy of drinking goats milk, what we did was fill up an empty cow's milk bottle with goats milk and put it in the fridge. They never noticed!
> ...


I used to shy away from our goat milk. One of my problems was the fat content, too. I think it tastes so good, though, that I am willing to give up other treats to eat yogurt. I think I actually am saving myself calories.


----------

